# Could I get a little feedback on my fursona?



## oprettyoppossum (Mar 23, 2017)

This is my fursona Priscilla. She's my garbage trash eating baby. I'm starting a comic staring her and my bfs fursona and I was wondering if anyone has any feedback for my design for her so far.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 23, 2017)

Neat but I have no idea how to feel about this. Are they scary? Flashy? Dominant? I can't tell what their personality is.

**suspicious*






*


----------



## oprettyoppossum (Mar 23, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Neat but I have no idea how to feel about this. Are they scary? Flashy? Dominant? I can't tell what their personality is.
> 
> **suspicious*
> 
> ...



Lol honestly this response is kinda what I'm going for. Priscilla is a bitchy enigma who'll eat your trash, break into your house, and sleep on your couch.


----------



## RoaringFlameCat (Mar 23, 2017)

I enjoy her. I think you really captured the sassyness, and the Idgaf attitude. Your style is really interesting, I'm interested to read the comic for your art alone.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 23, 2017)

oprettyoppossum said:


> Lol honestly this response is kinda what I'm going for. Priscilla is a bitchy enigma who'll eat your trash, break into your house, and sleep on your couch.


The couch? Anything but the couch! I took me three hours to steal that!


----------



## oprettyoppossum (Mar 23, 2017)

RoaringFlameCat said:


> I enjoy her. I think you really captured the sassyness, and the Idgaf attitude. Your style is really interesting, I'm interested to read the comic for your art alone.



I'm so glad!! I'm glad her attitude reads well c: Thank you so much I'm so glad you like my art style. I'm very excited to start this comic since we've got most of the story down but we're working on solidifying the designs first.


----------



## oprettyoppossum (Mar 23, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> The couch? Anything but the couch! I took me three hours to steal that!



Nope it's Prissy's now she lives there and you can't stop her.


----------



## oprettyoppossum (Mar 25, 2017)

Would anyone be interested in suggesting some Priscilla art? I want to draw lots and lots of her but I want to know what you guys want to see. Anything is on the table.


----------



## oprettyoppossum (Mar 28, 2017)

NSFW art update on Priscilla! www.furaffinity.net: "I could just eat you up!" by oprettyopossum


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Mar 28, 2017)

oprettyoppossum said:


> Would anyone be interested in suggesting some Priscilla art? I want to draw lots and lots of her but I want to know what you guys want to see. Anything is on the table.



How about her sleeping on someones couch after eating their trash and breaking into their house. 

I like her so far, from what I've seen. Good work on her.


----------



## oprettyoppossum (Mar 28, 2017)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> How about her sleeping on someones couch after eating their trash and breaking into their house.
> 
> I like her so far, from what I've seen. Good work on her.



That's actually a really cute idea thanks! A happy Prissy curled up after a long day of being horrible. Ill keep you updated!


----------



## M4CH (Mar 28, 2017)

I like her. The style reminds me of traditional Japanese watercolor art which contrasts her personality quite nicely.


----------



## GoatMystic (Mar 31, 2017)

Very Sassy. 
the only thing i would say is a small nitpick, the jumpsuit looks like it is a re-purposed utilitarian thing, so id say give it some pockets, pouch style pockets on the hips and the chest.
and maybe the boots look too soft? The material looks very flexible, maybe something more of a hard work boot would look a bit more (for lack of a better word) uniform.


----------



## pidge (Apr 1, 2017)

I love her!!!! Her bra-fishnet top thing is great!!!


----------



## oprettyoppossum (Apr 2, 2017)

M4CH said:


> I like her. The style reminds me of traditional Japanese watercolor art which contrasts her personality quite nicely.


Thank you so much!! 


GoatMystic said:


> Very Sassy.
> the only thing i would say is a small nitpick, the jumpsuit looks like it is a re-purposed utilitarian thing, so id say give it some pockets, pouch style pockets on the hips and the chest.
> and maybe the boots look too soft? The material looks very flexible, maybe something more of a hard work boot would look a bit more (for lack of a better word) uniform.


The outfit is based off something I wear frequently and you're absolutely right in your critique! Thank you for pointing it out for me! It seems I got lazy on my representation.


pidge said:


> I love her!!!! Her bra-fishnet top thing is great!!!


Thank you I'm so glad you like her!! She's super fun to draw. I love that top a lot it's a bikini top I got from Target lol


----------



## oprettyoppossum (Apr 2, 2017)

NSFW UPDATE! I added an environment for Priscilla and Preston to tear it up on c; 
www.furaffinity.net: Love Bite by oprettyopossum


----------



## Yvvki (Apr 2, 2017)

The only thing I see that looks off to me is the tail going through the butt crack. Other then that the art looks amazing! I really like your style. ♡☆

Oh sorry I was talking about the recent one where they are on the couch.


----------

